# Onion Tomato and Pickle



## pi guy (May 30, 2020)

I had some pellets left smoking after my last eye of round and didn't want to waste them. So I threw a tomato, an onion and a pickle (LOL) on for 30 minutes at 225.  I really don't know why, guess I was bored and probably a tad drunk. The pickle was the wife's idea.  After taking them out of the smoker we and the kids all tried a little slice of the pickle.  And it was fantastic!!!  Even the picky kids loved it!  What??!!

I chopped the onion and tomato to try on something in the near future. Put in vac bags and into the fridge.

Any tips on what to use them on? If I like them I'll plan a big batch soon. Just not sure what I want to try them on for the first time.


----------



## chopsaw (May 30, 2020)

Makes good salsa .


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (May 30, 2020)

Yep!  Salsa.


----------



## thirdeye (May 30, 2020)

Wow, the pickles sound like something I need to try.  I make pickled asparagus, maybe I'll try that as well.  I like adding onions to the smoker too.  I think they add some moisture during the cook, and I'll slip the skins and serve them with pulled pork.  The reason things like pizza, enchiladas, and lasagna are so good cooked over live fire is the cheese and tomato pickup a wonderful flavor.   Tins of tomatoes with olive oil, herbs and Parmesan at the end are a great side.


----------



## kruizer (May 30, 2020)

Why not hamburgers?


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 30, 2020)

Smoked onions are great in ANYTHING, from stews to hamburgers.  I like to hot smoke mine until there's barely a crunch left in them.
Gary


----------



## pi guy (May 31, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Makes good salsa .


That was our 1st thought. Since I only did 1 of each, I'm thinking that may be the best option for now. Thanks.


----------



## pi guy (May 31, 2020)

kruizer said:


> Why not hamburgers?


Was afraid they may be too smokey and override the meat flavor, but I guess it makes sense.


----------



## pi guy (May 31, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> View attachment 447648
> 
> 
> Wow, the pickles sound like something I need to try.  I make pickled asparagus, maybe I'll try that as well.  I like adding onions to the smoker too.  I think they add some moisture during the cook, and I'll slip the skins and serve them with pulled pork.  The reason things like pizza, enchiladas, and lasagna are so good cooked over live fire is the cheese and tomato pickup a wonderful flavor.   Tins of tomatoes with olive oil, herbs and Parmesan at the end are a great side.
> View attachment 447649


The side of tomatoes with herbs, parm and oil??!! That sounds awesome!!


----------

